# Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pads 1x CPU &amp; 1x GPU @ EBAY



## Spcial (25. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130353003260&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D130353003260%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

 könnt ihr bei ebay drauf bieten. nur noch 6 stunden!!!   

 billiger versand. pads sind erst bei 2€^^

 MFG  &  frohe Weihnachten


----------

